# 2007 Motobecane Sprint w/ carbon stays ----JUST GOT IT!!!!!



## JustDoIt (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey everyone... Man I feel like a kid with a new toy!!! Just got my new bike from BD.com 'bout and hr ago and is already at the shop to be put together... can't wait after after 3-4 years of being off the bike... anybody with feedback fron this bike Co. and model in particular.?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Let us know how it rides. For all the garbage that has been thrown around here with BD I've never heard bad things about the bikes themselves. You should enjoy it.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks bro... I will...


Peace Out.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jul 25, 2002)

*Omg!!!! What A Difference!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Geeeez what a difference from my prevoius ride at 60cm frame size on an old composite trek and downtube shifters to the 56 cm Motobecane with full ultegra...
I took her for the first ride yesterday and it was awsome after 3 yrs. of inactivity and completely off the bike I had forgotten what it was like to feel the air again... and how great it feels that burn on your leg muscles, then it all started to come back....
I had also forgotten how much the Bum hurts at the beginning... (hahaha) But anyways it's great to be back again. 
I'll post a pic next time.

Peace out.


----------



## JSiCw311 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes! show us the pic. this is probably one of the best frames i've ridden. i was about to buy this from bikeisland a day or so ago, and soon will. been in love with it after riding it on a friends fixie. so smooth. let me know how this goes.


----------

